# The Hand In The Trunk Kidnapping Victim Gary Collier Rescued



## FastTrax (Aug 14, 2021)

www.insidemystery.com/the-story-of-the-hand-in-the-trunk

www.al.com/news/birmingham/2016/03/hand_from_trunk_newsmen_recoun.html

https://missnightterrors.wordpress.com/2021/05/24/the-creepy-tale-of-the-hand-in-the-trunk/


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 15, 2021)

> Police stopped the car and arrest three people - Joseph Fendley, 27, of Morris, his uncle Wilburn Fendley, 49, of Bessemer, and the driver, Robin Green, 24, of Birmingham. They also freed Collier from the trunk. Collier said that he had met the three at a bar in Bessemer the night before.* He said he was robbed of $350 from a disability check*, was beaten, and stabbed with a screwdriver, and forced into the trunk.


A quick check on Google told me that $350 in 1979 dollars was the equivalent of $1,225 in 2021 dollars. So it was a sizable amount of cash that was robbed from Gary Collier, the kidnapped victim.





​
I was curious about the car used in the kidnapping and after a bit of searching (based on rear taillights, etc.) I was able to pin this car down as a 1964 four-door Dodge Polara 330, shown below in an original magazine ad:


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

That poor poor man.
Thank God those journalists followed them and called it into Police.


----------



## Chipmonk (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice fella


----------



## Chipmonk (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice fella


----------

